# Z Rock



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

My Z Rock is starting to color up nicely!


----------



## altaveras (Oct 7, 2013)

I love those rock caves in the background....what are they and where did you get them?


----------



## Michael_S (Aug 18, 2013)

altaveras said:


> I love those rock caves in the background....what are they and where did you get them?


I think those are cichlid stones


----------



## cich2it (Jul 23, 2012)

Nice fish  I have a question for ya.. how long did it take before they started to color up?
I also have Otopharynx Lithobates, purchased in June.,Just now they have started to show color on face, but boy it seems like this is a long process.. Don't get me wrong,..I am excited about this, but wish it would go quicker. they are about 2.5 to 3 inch more plus. I also have kyoga flameback that colored up at the 3 inch mark and lab c's.

Can my stock contribute to delay in color up? Just curious...Thanks :fish:


----------



## chopsteeks (Jul 23, 2013)

Hmmmm.... I have 2 male Z rocks. These males colored up @ 2.5 inches. Also to the OP, not seeing the yellow blaze on top of its head yet.

One of my favorite haps as they are pretty and very peaceful.


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

cich2it said:


> Nice fish  I have a question for ya.. how long did it take before they started to color up?
> I also have Otopharynx Lithobates, purchased in June.,Just now they have started to show color on face, but boy it seems like this is a long process.. Don't get me wrong,..I am excited about this, but wish it would go quicker. they are about 2.5 to 3 inch more plus. I also have kyoga flameback that colored up at the 3 inch mark and lab c's.
> 
> Can my stock contribute to delay in color up? Just curious...Thanks :fish:


I have a few females in there that probably contributing along with another male that is not nearly as nice. I hand pick this one from my LFS fry grow out tank and he was definitely the dominate male of that tank. He was 1.5" when I got him 3-4 months ago and roughly 2.5" now. He was already showing a little bit of color when I first got him but nothing as dramatic as now. Hopefully he continues to color up nicely because I'm getting ready to start up my new 270gal!

Here is a pic of him a few days after I got him.


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

1 month later he is starting to color up really nicely!


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

I have a z-rock that is starting to color up but he seems to be more purplish than blue and yellow. I know from the breeder that I got mine from that their blaze takes a while but I was wondering if this was typical coloration of a young one. Yours looks like a couple other breeds that I had been looking at while picking out my stocklist. Sadly, I don't have enough experience seeing them as they color up to be certain of some.


----------



## ldregz (Jun 25, 2013)

k7gixxerguy said:


> I have a z-rock that is starting to color up but he seems to be more purplish than blue and yellow. I know from the breeder that I got mine from that their blaze takes a while but I was wondering if this was typical coloration of a young one. Yours looks like a couple other breeds that I had been looking at while picking out my stocklist. Sadly, I don't have enough experience seeing them as they color up to be certain of some.


He still has a long way to go...the two videos I have post are one month a part so you can see the tremendous difference in his progress. I purchased him in July and he was only 2inch long. He was the dominate male in a a tank of around 75-100 when I picked him out, so he started his coloration very early. I currently have him with another non-colored male and two females so that has helped him with his color as well.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

Gotcha, mine is around 4" and is actually colored very similarly to my lwanda. It surprisingly hangs with the lwanda too. The breeder claimed that that lines blaze doesn't get strong until around the three year mark. Said it seemed regardless of size, just age. I got a bunch of other great looking fish from him so I do tend to believe him on that at least with his strain.


----------

